# hot vw magazine has snow trac



## JimVT

jeff and I have our snow tracs  in hot vw magazine.  I haven't seen it yet.  so no pictures
jim


----------



## redsqwrl

this is intended as sick humor...

"well there goes the snow trac market......
all you attention whores just can't let a good thing alone.

Why can't you folks be normal and get your attention by sending naked selfies to your significant others.....

Now the parts rigs and engine-less snow cats are going to be monsternized like all the orange branded rigsss...

damn it."

misguided rant over.


*very cool*, air cooled VW is a culture onto itself. glad to be part of it


----------



## luvthemvws

Congratulations!!
 I haven't subscribed in YEARS, but I will definitely pick up this issue!
 Hopefully, at the blistering speeds of a Snowtrac, the photos won't be a blur!


----------



## redsqwrl

sshhhhhh!!!!

the uber rare Kristi club with their superior abilities will be likely featured next...

then the last affordable snow cat outlet would be ruined as well......

Log live the air cooled snow cat.....


----------



## JimVT

redsqwrl said:


> sshhhhhh!!!!
> 
> the uber rare Kristi club with their superior abilities will be likely featured next...
> 
> then the last affordable snow cat outlet would be ruined as well......
> 
> Log live the air cooled snow cat.....



well,they must not have read the January 1997 issue of hot vw's because mine was  also in that one. maybe mine was crap and didn't inspire any interest?


----------



## sno-drifter

According to Bumburg, the toys of the uber rich, no doubt.


----------



## JimVT

bought the magazine today I even had the hand crank in mine.


----------



## loggah

I had a Belsaw portable sawmill powered with  a VW pancake industrial engine  ! and my buddy has a vw powered zamboni in his junkyard,that should at least qualify as a snow,ice mobile !!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

JimVT said:


> bought the magazine today I even had the hand crank in mine.



hey jimmy vermont let me know the next time you boys go the VW show up there and I will bring up the super kitten and yes I have a crank for mine


----------



## luvthemvws

Which VW event were those photos taken at?
 If the next one is sometime next year I should have my Kristi in presentable condition. I could be easily persuaded to bring it out to display next to yours and that of Pontoon Princess'.


----------



## JimVT

I was a guest and the details were set up by someone else but I think this is the club that puts on the show. 
http://www.cascadekombis.org/homehttp://www.cascadekombis.org/home

jimmy


----------



## Cidertom

Already has caused a huge price jump.
Ebay item 264287380757


sheesh,


----------



## Pontoon Princess

JimVT said:


> I was a guest and the details were set up by someone else but I think this is the club that puts on the show.
> http://www.cascadekombis.org/homehttp://www.cascadekombis.org/home
> 
> jimmy




ah-ha, all signed up, 

jimmy, you and your fellow snow track owners are now members of the VW snow cat club, go ahead and sign up under VW snow cat club, lets make it a party, see ya there jimmy and friends

and Cider Tommy, we can caravan up to the show, going to be fun, if you want we can put your machine on the big trailer and drive up together

also, I will bring the tucker bbq trailer, we will eat well...


----------



## JimVT

nightmares of orange  I just can't wait.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

I usually take the Bus to that show. Another good one is in WoodBurn the first weekend of June.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

"Hot" VWs? Really? What, are they stolen?


----------



## Cidertom

Nah, everyone knows that the aircooled vw runs hot. usually that is the biggest issue.


----------



## JimVT

I just registered to go to the show.  do it now and guarantee a spot  use vw snow cat club  http://www.cascadekombis.org/vintage-meet/pre-registration
jim


----------



## Pontoon Princess

JimVT said:


> I just registered to go to the show.  do it now and guarantee a spot  use vw snow cat club  http://www.cascadekombis.org/vintage-meet/pre-registration
> jim



EXCELLENT !!!


----------



## JimVT

Pontoon Princess said:


> EXCELLENT !!!


I hope to get spot next to yours so I can get in a few pictures.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

it would be great if you got your stockholm syndrome mafia together and lots and lots of vw powered snow cats come out


----------



## JimVT

Pontoon Princess said:


> it would be great if you got your stockholm syndrome mafia together and lots and lots of vw powered snow cats come out


we have five that are going. me,jeff,earl and seth has two.  is that almost great??

Stockholm syndrome mafia  ,I had to look that up.


Stockholm syndrome refers to a group of psychological symptoms that occur in some persons in a captive or hostage situation
i'll get ya for that.
jimmy vt


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Pontoon Princess said:


> it would be great if you got your stockholm syndrome mafia together and lots and lots of vw powered snow cats come out



From JimVT's link it looks like perfect Snow Trac conditions: low elevation and no snow.   

 Just kidding, JimVT, et al. I do hope to meet youse guys at a snowcat meet-up. Call it a character flaw, but I just can't resist poking the Snow Trac bear...

I may have mentioned it previously, but when forum member Utah Wilson listed his Snow Master for sale a few years ago, my snowcat buddy Scott and I went to look at it. I needed to think about it for a couple of days and in the interim reached out to Lyndon for guidance/wisdom/advice (*Very* helpful, by the way). When I called Utah Wilson back to buy it, someone else had made a purchase agreement. So...I came "that close" to being part of the Snow Trac Mafia (though the VW engine would have been history). 

(But my Snow Trac mafia membership probably would have been denied because of my allegiance to all things Tucker.)

The Utah Wilson for sale link:
http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=74369&highlight=Utah+wilson


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Blackfoot Tucker said:


> From JimVT's link it looks like perfect Snow Trac conditions: low elevation and no snow.
> 
> Just kidding, JimVT, et al. I do hope to meet youse guys at a snowcat meet-up. Call it a character flaw, but I just can't resist poking the Snow Trac bear...
> 
> I may have mentioned it previously, but when forum member Utah Wilson listed his Snow Master for sale a few years ago, my snowcat buddy Scott and I went to look at it. I needed to think about it for a couple of days and in the interim reached out to Lyndon for guidance/wisdom/advice (*Very* helpful, by the way). When I called Utah Wilson back to buy it, someone else had made a purchase agreement. So...I came "that close" to being part of the Snow Trac Mafia (though the VW engine would have been history).
> 
> (But my Snow Trac mafia membership probably would have been denied because of my allegiance to all things Tucker.)
> 
> The Utah Wilson for sale link:
> http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=74369&highlight=Utah+wilson



I think you could own one in a heart beat....


----------



## Pontoon Princess

JimVT said:


> we have five that are going. me,jeff,earl and seth has two.  is that almost great??
> 
> Stockholm syndrome mafia  ,I had to look that up.
> 
> 
> Stockholm syndrome refers to a group of psychological symptoms that occur in some persons in a captive or hostage situation
> i'll get ya for that.
> jimmy vt



jimmy vt

I will bring the tucker ale, hopefully that will remove the need to get me...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

JimVT said:


> we have five that are going. me,jeff,earl and seth has two.  is that almost great??
> 
> Stockholm syndrome mafia  ,I had to look that up.
> 
> 
> Stockholm syndrome refers to a group of psychological symptoms that occur in some persons in a captive or hostage situation
> i'll get ya for that.
> jimmy vt



Jimmy VT, I understand Patty Hearst has a Snow Trac for sale....


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Pontoon Princess said:


> Jimmy VT, I understand Patty Hearst has a Snow Trac for sale....



Well Played!!!

PP, with regard to your comment: "I think you could own one in a heart beat...."

I'm quite sure you've heard the saying "Things work out for the best". Well, my near Snow Master purchase was during the summer of 2016. Three months later a Tucker 1643 showed up on ksl.com. I PM'ed a new forum member about it, and told him if he didn't buy it, I very well might. He passed on it... and I jumped. 

That is the Snowzilla project machine.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Blackfoot Tucker said:


> Well Played!!!
> 
> PP, with regard to your comment: "I think you could own one in a heart beat...."
> 
> I'm quite sure you've heard the saying "Things work out for the best". Well, my near Snow Master purchase was during the summer of 2016. Three months later a Tucker 1643 showed up on ksl.com. I PM'ed a new forum member about it, and told him if he didn't buy it, I very well might. He passed on it... and I jumped.
> 
> That is the Snowzilla project machine.



oh, I strongly believe you are very wise man with a great capacity to try all snow cats, and I know you guys in the snowzilla shop have more than one none tucker I the stable, I see a "Swedish meatball express" project in your future and speaking of the future, it is full of "things working out for the best"

and in your heart, you know you will have a snow trac much sooner than later, it is meant too be...curiosity will get ya

long live the stockholm syndrome mafia


----------



## Pontoon Princess

JimVT said:


> we have five that are going. me,jeff,earl and seth has two.  is that almost great??
> 
> Stockholm syndrome mafia  ,I had to look that up.
> 
> 
> Stockholm syndrome refers to a group of psychological symptoms that occur in some persons in a captive or hostage situation
> i'll get ya for that.
> jimmy vt



yes, Jimmy VT, that is great to have so many snow tracs signed up, now, only if we could only find a Kristi to sign up, where could we find a Kristi?

and the Patty Hearst snow trac is still available


----------



## Cidertom

I registered. I will be trekking North Friday night before. 



Does our klub have a logo?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Cidertom said:


> I registered. I will be trekking North Friday night before.
> 
> 
> 
> Does our klub have a logo?



leave it to you to ask, 

and how about a VW engine with 2 tracks, one on each side and a great looking carb setup on top of the engine...

big banner, t-shirts and ?

need more snow tracks to come...

I too, will be up Friday night,


----------



## Sno-Surfer

I also try and go to this show but since I’m not cool enough to have a VW powered cat anymore I take my Bus. Hope to see you all up there.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Sno-Surfer said:


> I also try and go to this show but since I’m not cool enough to have a VW powered cat anymore I take my Bus. Hope to see you all up there.



hey, yes you do, 

we have time to make the mod's and turn it into a snow cat bus with working turn signals 

OR, you could be the proud owner of a Kristi....which all snow track owners know, is the coolest of the cool VW powered snow cat's, it is a cool cat and you can be cool again


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Cidertom said:


> I registered. I will be trekking North Friday night before.
> 
> 
> 
> Does our klub have a logo?



missed you at the Klub meeting last night, we held elections and guess what, you are our president for life
got any ideas for a logo President Cider T


----------



## GlacierSean

Pontoon Princess said:


> hey, yes you do,
> 
> we have time to make the mod's and turn it into a snow cat bus with working turn signals
> 
> OR, you could be the proud owner of a Kristi....which all snow track owners know, is the coolest of the cool VW powered snow cat's, it is a cool cat and you can be cool



We should settle this next winter. Let's get a few different versions of sno-track snowmaster, a super Kitten and KT3survivor to show up to the Jamboree next season. They can compete side by side on the same hills and snow conditions. We could do hill climbs (both groomed and powder), a drag race or top speed run and whatever els is necessary to determine who has the best VW powered cat. Could be fun.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

GlacierSean said:


> We should settle this next winter. Let's get a few different versions of sno-track snowmaster, a super Kitten and KT3survivor to show up to the Jamboree next season. They can compete side by side on the same hills and snow conditions. We could do hill climbs (both groomed and powder), a drag race or top speed run and whatever els is necessary to determine who has the best VW powered cat. Could be fun.



I can settle this all right NOW, without the cost of travel, Kristi beats snowtrac, side hilling skills won that competition, and super kitten beats the Kristi in overall skill competition, fyi, Kristi self destructed in the speed competition, remember speed kills and was unable to continue.

super kitten is the winner with a of score of 92, Kristi 68 and snow trac ( with working turn signals ) 54

and look at all the money I saved everyone and settled this once and for all...

now for a twist, a Kristi is a Kristi, right? then I challenge all comers to a true speed contest, my Kristi Bearkat against all kt3s and snow tracs, pink slips?


----------



## redsqwrl

Pontoon Princess said:


> I can settle this all right NOW, without the cost of travel, Kristi beats snowtrac, side hilling skills won that competition, and super kitten beats the Kristi in overall skill competition, fyi, Kristi self destructed in the speed competition, remember speed kills and was unable to continue.
> 
> super kitten is the winner with a of score of 92, Kristi 68 and snow trac ( with working turn signals ) 54
> 
> and look at all the money I saved everyone and settled this once and for all...
> 
> now for a twist, a Kristi is a Kristi, right? then I challenge all comers to a true speed contest, my Kristi Bearkat against all kt3s and snow tracs, pink slips?



couple questions:
What shoes was the snow trac wearing in the side hilling competition?

Were the judges profiling the ill equipped butter knife grousers or the proper attire; the herringbone shoes?


These classic *tree* climbing competitions... I afraid someone may have entered a fish.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

redsqwrl said:


> couple questions:
> What shoes was the snow trac wearing in the side hilling competition?
> 
> Were the judges profiling the ill equipped butter knife grousers or the proper attire; the herringbone shoes?
> 
> 
> These classic *tree* climbing competitions... I afraid someone may have entered a fish.



all machines were equipped with their A game options.


----------



## Cidertom

Pontoon Princess said:


> missed you at the Klub meeting last night, we held elections and guess what, you are our president for life
> got any ideas for a logo President Cider T




Oh my, no.  I'm not nearly smart enough to be president.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Cidertom said:


> Oh my, no.  I'm not nearly smart enough to be president.



oh but you are, oh great one, 

besides, you were the only one not in attendance and those there, all recognized you were the prefect choice, and that is how you became President

this position is for life

the members of VW Snow Kat Klub are very happy with you as our leader.

VWSKK


----------



## Cidertom

Jinn, Senior Executive President and Ambassador to the Tucker Community
JimVT, Executive President and VW Ambassador

Steve, Associate Executive President and Ambassador to Idaho Vintage Assoc.
???? Principal Executive President and Ambassador to the Kristy Community


Cidertom, president


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Cidertom said:


> I registered. I will be trekking North Friday night before.
> 
> 
> 
> Does our klub have a logo?



President C. Tom, 

Sir:

logo?

volkswagensnowkatklub / VWSKK


----------



## Pontoon Princess

think it is Official, the snow cat quiet season is here...


----------



## Cidertom

Pontoon Princess said:


> think it is Official, the snow cat quiet season is here...




Not quite the quiet season.  Just a tad slower...
OK I had started  a logo, you made a logo. I will post both later today and lets vote.  I like yours .  I'm not an artiste 



went out and let mine purr a bit last night.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Cidertom said:


> Not quite the quiet season.  Just a tad slower...
> OK I had started  a logo, you made a logo. I will post both later today and lets vote.  I like yours .  I'm not an artiste
> 
> 
> 
> went out and let mine purr a bit last night.



that is just a rough idea to build from, was going to give it the rat fink look and have it look like it is going a hundred miles a hour standing still, can you say "KT-3" 

thinking maybe a very limited number of T-shirts

long live VWSKK


----------



## Cidertom

Pontoon Princess said:


> that is just a rough idea to build from, was going to give it the rat fink look and have it look like it is going a hundred miles a hour standing still, can you say "KT-3"
> 
> thinking maybe a very limited number of T-shirts
> 
> long live VWSKK




The Princesses design wins.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Cidertom said:


> The Princesses design wins.




NOOOOOOOOOOOO

we need to have a fair and honest vote, and all ideas and drawings need to be voted on...I do not want my vote suppressed...


----------



## luvthemvws

I have an idea for a logo/t-shirt design.
 If a non-member is allowed to contribute, give me a day or so to draw it up and post it here for consideration.
 Thanks,


----------



## JimVT

you can blame all this on me. I started the thread.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

luvthemvws said:


> I have an idea for a logo/t-shirt design.
> If a non-member is allowed to contribute, give me a day or so to draw it up and post it here for consideration.
> Thanks,



a couple of questions,

1. do you own a VW air cooled engine snow Kat?

2. do you strongly believe it can do everything a tucker can but better?

3. do you own a VW air cooled engine snow Kat?

if you answer 2 or more questions yes, then you are member in good standing

draw away... and see ya at a VDUB show soon,

long live VDUBSNOWKATKLUB

and YES YES YES, it is you fault!!! Jimmy Vermont, it is always your fault, and do you have drawing to submit???


----------



## Cidertom

Pontoon Princess said:


> and YES YES YES, it is you fault!!! Jimmy Vermont, it is always your fault, and do you have drawing to submit???




I think he wants to be president and is pouting.  I call for a new vote.


----------



## JimVT

Pontoon Princess said:


> a couple of questions,
> 
> 1. do you own a VW air cooled engine snow Kat?
> 
> 2. do you strongly believe it can do everything a tucker can but better?
> 
> 3. do you own a VW air cooled engine snow Kat?
> 
> if you answer 2 or more questions yes, then you are member in good standing
> 
> draw away... and see ya at a VDUB show soon,
> 
> long live VDUBSNOWKATKLUB
> 
> and YES YES YES, it is you fault!!! Jimmy Vermont, it is always your fault, and do you have drawing to submit???


no drawings of cats on my mind right now. that one looks pretty good and if it isn't i can blame it on you.

just
as long as it doesn't discourage the ladies from hanging around the snow tracs.we have an image to uphold.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Cidertom said:


> I think he wants to be president and is pouting.  I call for a new vote.



you are are leader and we are all loyal followers of the grand KAT KING

love live the V-DUB snow KAT KLUB

fyi, jimmy vt voted for you


----------



## Cidertom

Somehow I think Nikson was involved in the voting.


----------



## JimVT

part of our clan is off lollygagging in france and didn't vote. it  looked like was rigged to me.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

JimVT said:


> part of our clan is off lollygagging in france and didn't vote. it  looked like was rigged to me.



I understand that this situation you mention can be remedied by a donation to the Tucker mafia and you can be, the "KING KAT" of the VW snow Kat Klub

no rigged election, just politics as usual...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

luvthemvws said:


> I have an idea for a logo/t-shirt design.
> If a non-member is allowed to contribute, give me a day or so to draw it up and post it here for consideration.
> Thanks,



how is your drawing coming along....


----------



## luvthemvws

My apologies for the delay.
 A family member suffered a medical emergency and I couldn't concentrate on that task.
 I will make an effort this evening.
 If you need to move forward right away I will understand.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

luvthemvws said:


> My apologies for the delay.
> A family member suffered a medical emergency and I couldn't concentrate on that task.
> I will make an effort this evening.
> If you need to move forward right away I will understand.



sorry and hope everyone is OKAY

no hurry at all, would like to get everything ready to print t-shirts by June 1 st but if, then June 15 th and if not maybe July 1 st and if not, maybe next year


besides it, it is the quiet season for snow cats...


----------



## Cidertom

I too have had family medical issues....


Proving once again, I'm not an artist, I provide the logo I sketched.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

it is a Rorschach test, right

I think I see a Volkswagen engine on tracks, am I sane Doc Cider T.

but then I think I see a tucker ....


----------



## Cidertom

Sane and snowcats, the only thing in common it they both start with "s".  



I said I'm not an artist.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

no I am not, my name is pontoon princess and I am a cataholic



Cider T, do you see a full blown tricked out Vdubbed engine with a pair of tucker tracks????


----------



## JimVT

it looks like your having lots of trouble.
why not just let us buy our own at the show and have the guy put something on it?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

JimVT said:


> it looks like your having lots of trouble.
> why not just let us buy our own at the show and have the guy put something on it?



if this trouble then I do not know what fun is....

if you do not want shirts, then no shirts for you


----------



## Pontoon Princess

JimVT said:


> it looks like your having lots of trouble.
> why not just let us buy our own at the show and have the guy put something on it?



so JimVT, what do you want to do? I am happy to continue this fun project, but if not, just say so, I think cider, sno, & luvthem would like a shirt, guess I will make 3 
T-shirts.


----------



## Cidertom

I like the klub idea if only in fun amongst us. that way we can terrorize other vw meets and they won't know the difference. 



Need something to break the summer monotony


----------



## Pontoon Princess

something simple for the logo on the front of the T-shirt


----------



## Cidertom

Pontoon Princess said:


> a cataholic




Better a cataholic than catatonic any day.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

luvthemvws said:


> I have an idea for a logo/t-shirt design.
> If a non-member is allowed to contribute, give me a day or so to draw it up and post it here for consideration.
> Thanks,



hope things have settled down and everyone is Okay

think you might be able to contribute your idea for consideration on the Klub T-shirt, 

pretty sure you can do better than the plain blank shirt design of jimVt


----------



## Pontoon Princess

JimVT said:


> it looks like your having lots of trouble.
> why not just let us buy our own at the show and have the guy put something on it?



Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh, jimVt you are so clever and brilliant, your T-shirt design is a white shirt, and that represents a white out snow storm, and if you look very carefully you will see the snow tracs, how prefect, you are a genius... I want 2 shirts please....


----------



## Pontoon Princess

luvthemvws said:


> I have an idea for a logo/t-shirt design.
> If a non-member is allowed to contribute, give me a day or so to draw it up and post it here for consideration.
> Thanks,



any luck luvthemv-dubs with your design...


----------



## JimVT

can't wait for the cascade kombies vw show .we should have five snow tracks and a vw powered tucker.
be sure to mark you calendar 
http://www.cascadekombis.org/


----------



## luvthemvws

OK, so I've been away too long and took too long to get my poop together. I threw away several sketches and maybe should've thrown away one more...
 Now, if I could just figure out how to post the image from my smart phone to here, we'd be all set.
 Does anyone have an email address I can send it to so they can post it?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

email yourself the image from your smart phone and then post it...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Jim VT informs me that he has ordered T-shirts and I would not need to do any, so, I will not be bringing any shirts, enjoy the show guys


----------



## JimVT

Pontoon Princess said:


> Jim VT informs me that he has ordered T-shirts and I would not need to do any, so, I will not be bringing any shirts, enjoy the show guys


seen this guy go across my yard on the 4th.  lyndon  ,        could he have ditched his fleet of 17 bicycles and looking for snow?


----------



## sno-drifter

Hey Jim, OK if I bring this to the VW party?


----------



## Sno-Surfer

^^ that would be the right party for this one!


----------



## JimVT

sno-drifter said:


> Hey Jim, OK if I bring this to the VW party?



yes ,you should get in without pre registering. we had a couple cat owners the can't make it.  it opens at 7:30 . if you can't drive it it is important to arrive early to unload. usually we unload in the parking lot and drive in. they prefer not to show on trailers.
it's about time I yard mine out and give it a bath.  show is the 20th.


----------



## Cidertom

I plan on being there. Hope to not have to road very far.


----------



## JimVT

we should have 4 snow tracs and one snow master so it shouldn't be hard to find us.
just look for all the babes


----------



## Cidertom

We had 6 of us. 1961-1978 5 st4, 1 st4b.


----------



## luvthemvws

Did the Princess make it with a Tucker or Kristi?


----------



## Cidertom

No, she had other Ducal duties to attend to.


----------



## JimVT

we had to unload in the parking lot and drive in. at the entrance we were asked to line up for a photo shoot.




show pictures can be seen on the facebook page of  Cascade Kombis Vintage Volkswagen Club


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Great turn out guys! Probably the largest gathering in decades for these things. I’m sure it was a hit and the value has since skyrocketed. 

By the way,,,who’s in charge of the emojis these days...they Have really taken a turn for the worse. :-(


----------



## Cidertom

615 mi round trip for me. While fun, not certain do it again for a static show.   between hotel and 9 MPG that was $$.


Afterward I got thinking about ways to make it better.  



Prepay/ get signs  so we didn't need to stop on way in. Have "ride of the valkyries" playing on a pa system as we roar through the VW group in echelon formation.


----------



## olympicorange

……..very cool show, bet the vw guyz were impressed …  now if we could organize a show up here in the N.E. , …  but, summers are so short, way too many projects...  snocats , trailers, trucks, etc...all disassembled ..lol...well you know ….  ( and I thought the emoji's weren't too bad)...ha ha


----------



## JimVT

our shirts


----------



## PJL

Awesome shirt, it's hard to believe Jim passed up a lucrative modelling career.


----------

